
Show HN: Connect your link in bio to multiple links - kith
https://enter.bio
======
codingdave
This isn't providing multiple links. This is just giving me a place to put
multiple links, while hijacking the location of my 'profile'.

I'll just go put my links on a personal web page, and call it good.

